# but for



## writersoul

Herkese merhabalar

but for yapısı sadece isim ile mi kullanılır?Yani
But for _*cold weater*_ I would go to swimming (Hava soğuk olmasaydı yüzmeye giderdim ) dışında

*Çok çalışmasaydın* sınavı geçemezdin gibi yapılarda kullanabilirmiyiz.

(If you had not work hard , you would have not pass the exam yapısı ile aynı anlamda kullanlabilir mi?  ) 

teşekkürler


----------



## Eline0909

But for:

My friend is back from France, but for how long, I have no idea= Arkadasim Fransadan geri döndu, fakat ne kadar kalacak bir fikrim yok

Give me a call on Monday!= Pazartesi gunu bana telefon et.
Yes, I will but for what reason?= Tamam edeyim ama nedeni?

I would go swimming unless it was cold weather= Eger hava soguk olmasaydi yuzmeye giderdim.

You would not have passed the exam, unless you had worked hard= Eger cok calismasaydin, sinavi gecemezdin (Ama kisi cok calismis ve sinavi gecmis)

Unless=if not


----------



## Eline0909

Normally, I drink coffee in the mornings, but for cold weather I prefer tea= Normalde sabahlari kahve icerim, fakat soguk havalarda (soguk havalar icin) cayi tercih ederim.


----------



## Eline0909

Normally I spend my time running, but for cold weather I go swimming(I go to a swimming pool)= Normalde zamanimi kosu yaparak geciririm, fakat soguk havalarda yuzmeye giderim (buyuk bir ihtimalde kastedilen yuzme havuzu)


----------



## Eline0909

Normally I do not study hard, but for the exams, I study 8 hours a day= Normalde cok fazla ders calismam, ama sinavlar icin gunde 8 saat calisirim.


----------



## writersoul

First of all ,thank you very much your interest .

My dictionary say :

but for
olmasa, olmasaydı 





saja english to turkish dictionary v.2 
but for
... sayesinde, ... olmasaydı: But for her relationship with the boss she would have been fired long ago. Şefle ilişkisi olmasaydı çoktan işten çıkarılmıştı.


----------



## Eline0909

But for= without

But for his courage, they wouldn´t be alive= Onun cesareti olmasaydi, onlar yasiyor olmayacakti.

Kafaniz karisiyorsa cumlede gecen _but for _yerine_ without_ koyup deneyin. Eger cumle kulaga dogru geliyorsa but for´un yeri de dogrudur.

But for your hard working, you would not have passed the exam.= Cok calismasaydin, sinavi gecemezdin.


----------



## writersoul

Şimdi anlaşılır oldu.Çok teşekkürler


----------



## acemi

olmasaydı doğru 

Sorry if I have missed the point...  but here's a little bit of information. 

There are many sentences provided in this thread with the word 'for' following the word 'but'   
However, they do not all have the same sense.  That is, in some of those sentences the two words are not forming a meaning together - the but can replaced by 'however'  and the phrases before and after it are independent. 

The first example in the question, if it is the complete sentence: 'But for' has a meaning in combination.   The meaning: If not for the cold weather I would go swimming.  or If it were not cold then I would go swimming.  

I'm sorry I don't know the word for 'your hard work' 
Çok çalışma olmasaydı sınavı geçemezdin gibi yapılarda kullanabilirmiyiz. 
But for your hard work, you would not have passed the exam.  
If not for your hard work, you would not have passed the exam. 

Same meaning but different construction:  you would not have passed the exam if you did not work so hard.


----------



## writersoul

dear acemi

Thanks for your sharing


as far as I understand (If I am wrong correct me please )
If not for =but for =If you had not (of course for context I mentioned)
or at least
If not for =but for


----------

